
Show HN: Orbital Index - tectonic
https://orbitalindex.com/
======
tectonic
A friend and I have been writing Orbital Index for about 2 months now. Our
subscriber base has been growing slowly but steadily. Any feedback greatly
appreciated! Here's the most recent issue:
[https://orbitalindex.com/archive/2019-05-14-archive-
Issue-12...](https://orbitalindex.com/archive/2019-05-14-archive-Issue-12/)

------
bediger4000
I subscribed maybe a month ago. They seem to have an enthusiast's eye for cool
articles. I recommend this for what that's worth.

~~~
tectonic
Thank you for the unsolicited recommendation! I'm glad you're enjoying our
work.

